# Finished my 3" Snorkel!



## Tempsho (May 28, 2010)

I just finished it tonight, and I figure I would post some pictures for all to enjoy. I haven't taken it for a ride yet. It is winter here (-25C) so I'm not too sure how the bike will respond to the snorks. If it runs lean, I might have to add a MDS to it.

It took a bit longer to do than I thought, but I really took my time to make sure everything was lined up perfectly and nice and straight. I probably trimmed my shroud about a dozen times to make sure I didn't cut too much off of it. I think my patience paid off.

I used 3" thin wall sewer pipe for the intake coming off the air box and 3" ABS above the rubber coupler. The clutch intake and exhaust were 2" ABS. Pretty much the MIMB standard. Everything worked out great, the KVF boot was nice to work with as well.

I'm pretty close to sea level where I live and the air is prety dense compared to some of you guys at a much higher elevation. Do you figure my 09 will run a bit leaner with the 3" intake?


----------



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

Very nice! It looks like your patience and carefulness paid off.


----------



## andrew650 (Jul 4, 2011)

Turned out great, im in the process of doing the same thing, where did you find one of those boots? you got a part number or the exact machine it comes from, would love to get my hands on one if I can, looks like it makes things alot easier. Also did you have to cut the one bolt tab off, the one that the front bolt on the shroud goes to?


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Patience makes a difference. You took the time and it came out neat and clean looking. Good job!
So how does the fuel air mixture seem to be? Not too lean? I know I'm a little rich with the 2" snorkel but can't find time to change it.
Rather be riding rich than sitting at home working on it.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

looks good , check your plugs to be sure on your fuel mix.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Maybe the cleanest install yet!!

Nice job on the 3"


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good!


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

I tried to run 3" but it was way to tight but I had the thicker stuff. Nobody had the 20 around where I live. I did 2" and I didnt notice any difference in power. Yours looks real nice.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Wish mine had've turned out that good. That looks like it came from the factory awesome job!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

You should get ya a KFX CVT cover beings you already have the boot and get rid of the KEBC.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tempsho (May 28, 2010)

I'm not too worried about getting the KFX CVT cover, it would be nice, but I can spend that $$ on other things for the bike!  

Andrew650, the boot is off a KFX 700, 2005+ I think.
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=3787

I have seen 3" snorkels where the front bolt on the shroud was still intact, but that would be really tough to do! You would have to move the pipe back another 1/2" or so and I would be super close to the handle bars. Maybe when I do my wifes quad next i'll try it. Even with just the 2 bolts holding the shroud on, it is plenty strong.

One thing I did also was die-electric greased every single electrical connector. Time consuming again, but worth it in the end!

It's the middle of winter here and we have over a foot of snow, so I won't be able to take it on a nice hot long run until summer. Oh well, I guess I can just look and admire it for the time being. Time to get the snowmobiles ready for the season!


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Tempsho said:


> I'm not too worried about getting the KFX CVT cover, it would be nice, but I can spend that $$ on other things for the bike!
> 
> Andrew650, the boot is off a KFX 700, 2005+ I think.
> http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=3787
> ...


I picked up a KFX cover for $15 on Kawiriders. Sometimes you can find them cheap but I know what ya mean about spending money on other things.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## andrew650 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ok thanks for the info tempsho, wasn't sure if that tab had to be removed or not, figured without it the shroud would bounce around on the front. Guess I got some more cutting to do, hope mine turns out as nice as yours did.


----------



## enforcer (Dec 17, 2011)

Where did you find that top cover where the pipes come up?


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

It looks like he just painted his stock cowl red.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

JLOWERY said:


> It looks like he just painted his stock cowl red.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


I think that is factory color the same as the front bumper cover.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

No_Substitue_For_A_Brute said:


> I think that is factory color the same as the front bumper cover.


I don't believe Kawi makes colored cowls Ive never seen one and cheapcycle doesn't offer one.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes Some models have a color matched shroud.


----------



## XTATT (Dec 4, 2011)

very nice install keep an eye on that belt it looks like the belt exhaust is pinched in at the top or kinked over doesn't look like a clean flow there may want to check that or maybe its the pic not to sure when i did my 09 i used a 3''to2'' fernco then elbow off that


----------



## Tempsho (May 28, 2010)

Yup, my 2009 came with a color matched shroud. I ordered an extra black one just in case I screwed up cutting the original one. It turned out pretty good so I have a spare just in case. The 2 screws on the side are enough to hold it in place firm.

The boot on the top of CVT cover isn't kinked. It might look like it in the picture, but it is OK. I will definitely keep an eye on it to make sure it is exhausting properly.

Thanks for the all the positive feedback guys! I have 2 more 09's to snorkel, so I think by the 3rd one i'll be pretty good at it!


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

You did a very nice job of that!! One of the neatest jobs i've seen!


----------



## carms_2 (Jul 21, 2010)

Looks Great man, Nice and straight. Good Job!!

What made you go with the single 3" over dual 2"??


----------



## Tempsho (May 28, 2010)

carms_2 said:


> Looks Great man, Nice and straight. Good Job!!
> 
> What made you go with the single 3" over dual 2"??


I think it was easier to run a single 3" than dual 2" for the air intake. (Not to mention there would be 4 pipes coming out of the shroud then, I don't think that would look very good) I could have run a single 2" for the intake but why would I want to do that! The more airflow the better!  If I need a MSD to compensate for the increased air flow oh well.


----------



## Tempsho (May 28, 2010)

There might not be any mud left, but playing in the snow is just as fun!


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

nice .... where you at in manitoba ?? 
Brandon here


----------



## Tempsho (May 28, 2010)

Gillam. Nice brute! Glad to see another Manitoba member on here.


----------



## Brutemankelley (Dec 18, 2010)

That looks really good. What is the rubber boot right off the air box? I know it's something from plumbing dept. but what is the size?


----------



## Tempsho (May 28, 2010)

It is a 3" rubber elbow cut down to about 45'. Fernco 90' or quick elbow 90' (those are the 2 common names for it)


----------

